# looking for information on New Orleans



## meatsss (Aug 18, 2013)

We're exchanging into New Orleans next spring and would like advice on what to do and not do. We're not renting a car unless we decide to venture out of the town for a day trip. We're very close to the Trolley and plan to use it frequently. We're open to any and all suggestions. Thanks


----------



## ronparise (Aug 18, 2013)

Your best bet at enjoying New Orleans is to focus on the food, music, architecture and party atmosphere. It's a bohemian's paradise. Dance in the streets. Eat until you can eat no more. Take some ghost tours and vampire tours. Take a cooking class or two. Check out the cemeteries and the Southern Mansions in the Garden District. Enjoy the unique architecture of the French Quarter.

The rest of this is not mine, I stole from another timeshare forum a couple of years ago

Some fun things to do:

Shopping at the French Market. Arts, Crafts, T-shirts, and more food to take home

A Garden District Tour

A Riverboat Ride

Walk, walk, walk through the French Quarter 

"Catch a horse-drawn carriage, ride it down to Basin Street. In the old French Quarter, you know ya got ta use your feet. Dixieland and Flambeauxs, I'm goin' back where I belong. I know what it means to miss New Orleans." 

In the French Quarter, Bourbon St. has a lot of the bars, clubs and tourist shops. A block toward the river, Royal St. has all of the antique shops and art galleries (Outside of the French Quarter, Magazine St. has six miles of antique shops, going through the Garden District straight through Carrollton). The Voodoo Museum is also on Bourbon St. There are some great walking tours at night with ghost stories ("Ghost Walks"), and some decent tours of the Lafayette Cemetery, just outside the quarter.

Jazz Preservation Hall, in the Quarter, houses the Jazz Preservation Hall band, which plays classic New Orleans Jazz and Dixieland. You go into this wooden firetrap (admission $10) where you all stand around or sit on the wooden floor (no chairs or benches) and listen to a 45-minute set of classic New Orleans music. After Katrina, the price doubled from $5, but it is still definitely worth the experience.

The National Park Service administers parts of the Quarter as a part of the Lafitte National Historical Park area. As a result, it offers a free walking tour in the French Market area, but you must pre-register to get a spot. 

Ride the St. Charles Streetcar to the end of the line and back, or one of the other streetcars to get a good feel for the town. $1.25 each way.

While you're at it, you can get off the streetcar and visit the Audubon Zoo, one of the top zoos in the country, for a fun day.

Along those lines, the Aquarium of the Americas, down by the riverfront, is quite a satisfying experience, as well.

Check out Mardi Gras World, the D-Day Museum, the Cabildo and the Civil War Museum.

Most Saturday afternoons, the Louisiana Music Factory (a record/CD store - 210 Decatur St., on the edge of the quarter (504) 586-1094) hosts live performances by local musicians. You can hear blues, r&b, cajun, zydeco, and more. Check here for a current schedule of performances. There are usually drinks served, but they're not cheap. The performances are free.

You can go gambling at Harrahs, if you want to just lose your money (never seem to win there)

The New Orleans School of Cooking in the French Quarter provides for a very enjoyable experience, and you get to eat some good Gumbo, Jambalaya, Bread Pudding and other traditional New Orleans foods. The food is good, and the atmosphere is a lot of fun, but it's not fine dining. You do get a pretty good meal and a "cooking show" for about $25 or so (if you get there by 10 am. If you get there for the 2 pm class, you will get corn & crab bisque, shrimp creole and pralines for $20).

Walk Jackson Square and enjoy the street musicians, mimes and the artists displaying their wares on the wrought iron fence around the square. At night, there are psychics there, ready to read your palm or tarot.

Check out the bars -- they all have live music. I particularly like the ones on Bourbon St., as all of them are easy walking, one to the other. Just walk down Bourbon, and stop in wherever the music catches your attention. You will surely find something you like there. Big Al Carson is usually playing in one of the clubs. Incredible voice, and he does some great Marvin Gaye and Al Green type tunes. He can be a little raunchy, though. You will also find some great blues, ragtime, and rock groups on Bourbon St. You might also check in advance to see who is playing at the House of Blues. Tipitina's is an institution. If Harry Connick, Sr. is playing, he does some great '40s jazz, like "All of Me," and that style (think Sinatra). He's worth seeing.

Another good place for live music, a bit calmer and cheaper than on Bourbon St., is Frenchmen St. in the Faubourg Marigny area. It's just across Esplanade from the French Quarter. Snug Harbor, (504) 949-0696, 626 Frenchmen Street, has great jazz/blues every night. Right now, Charmaine Neville plays every Monday night. Unlike the Bourbon St. Bars, Snug Harbor has a cover charge (around $20), but the food and drinks are cheaper than on Bourbon St. Also reputed to have great burgers. There are also a couple of other decent bars with live music on Frenchmen St. The Spotted Cat, (504) 943-3887, 623 Frenchmen St., is an intimate venue with a lot of good jazz groups. It is open late, sometimes until sunrise. It can get crowded. The Blue Nile Nightclub, 532 Frenchmen St. (504) 948-BLUE, is also a good place for more energetic, local music. They don't have a show every night, but when they do, it's usually a high-energy show. The night's band usually starts sometime between 9:30 pm and 11 pm, playing past midnight. Checkpoint Charlie, (504) 281-4847, 501 Esplanade Ave., on the corner of Frenchmen and Esplanade, has local rock bands. The clientele can seem a bit rough, though.


----------



## blakebr (Aug 19, 2013)

Everything Ron said plus, get drunk and watch girls earn their beads.  I am surprised Ron missed that one.  Friday and Saturday night on Bourbon Street  lives up to reputation.  Unfortunately the Street Car named Desire is now a bus.  Try the crawfish etouffee at Deanie's (Not Denny's) http://www.deanies.com/ ,two blocks off of Bourbon St.  And watch people big time!


----------



## kwindham (Aug 19, 2013)

The aquarium is really nice, plus the eat eat eat advice.  Better food wont be found anywhere!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 19, 2013)

I love New Orleans and I love the French Quarter but Bourbon Street sucks. It slowly became this artificial "attraction" over the last few decades with little substance and very little authenticity. I hope someday that it gets a makeover that would at least give it more of an authentic appearance.


----------



## Icc5 (Aug 19, 2013)

*A few years ago*



meatsss said:


> We're exchanging into New Orleans next spring and would like advice on what to do and not do. We're not renting a car unless we decide to venture out of the town for a day trip. We're very close to the Trolley and plan to use it frequently. We're open to any and all suggestions. Thanks



We were there a few years ago and decided not to rent a car.  Glad we didn't.  The area transportation between trolley line and buses worked great.  We bought a pass for transportion at the timeshare we stayed in.  I would not have liked a car due to parking and some skinny streets and worrying when someone was crossing the street, etc.  No car was needed.
We even went so far as riding the bus to the trolley to the timeshare from the airport.  I would reccomend a cab or shuttle unless you know exactly where you are going which we didn't at the time.
Bart


----------



## meatsss (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. I look forward to more suggestions. One reason we opted not to rent a car for the week was the $25/day parking fee. We can spend less on the trolley and bus and not be worrying about navigating those narrow streets and lanes. 
Don't know how well my wife would take me looking at girls flashing for beads with her next to me. I got smacked in the shoulder by her when we were walking on Lawai Beach a couple of weeks ago and two young "ladies" passed by wearing the smallest of bikinis. She accused me of not listening to what subject she was talking about. I told her I didn't know what thong, I mean thing, she was talking about!


----------



## Lou (Aug 19, 2013)

Another good source for New Orleans information is on Tripadvisor.  Check out the Tripadvisor New Orleans forum.  Lots of tips and friendly people you can ask questions.


----------



## Magic1962 (Aug 19, 2013)

I also second going to see Big Al Carson and the Blues Masters.... I have been to NO four times now and every night I end up down at the "Funky Pirate" where Big Al performs.... he is Raunchy but very good... I have heard though that he has been sick so I do not know for sure if he IS performing now....  if he IS you can not miss him.... two of my favorite songs he does is "Nursery Rhymes and Take your drunken a** home"  he never repeats a song a night and expects lots of tips but is really really good.... Dave


----------



## classiclincoln (Aug 19, 2013)

We just got back from there.  I submitted the review of the Quarter House which should be posted soon.  All the information is there; check out the Marketplace in a day or two for the review and information.


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 19, 2013)

Ron's post was great advice.  I'll second the tips for Preservation Hall and Snug Harbor... really enjoyed both of those for the live jazz music.


----------



## shagnut (Aug 19, 2013)

I  also like  Big Al  Carson. I am  planning on  going  to  Nawlins next April  for  WrestleMania. Have  my  request in  for  Quarterhouse.  can't  wait to  read your  report.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 19, 2013)

We'll be spending a day (and two nights) in the French Quarter next month, on our drive home from our road trip.

Any suggestions on family-friendly things to do with kids?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 20, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> We'll be spending a day (and two nights) in the French Quarter next month, on our drive home from our road trip.
> 
> Any suggestions on family-friendly things to do with kids?



The zoo and aquarium. You can buy a combo ticket.


----------



## kwindham (Aug 20, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> The zoo and aquarium. You can buy a combo ticket.



And the IMAX


----------



## ronparise (Aug 20, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> We'll be spending a day (and two nights) in the French Quarter next month, on our drive home from our road trip.
> 
> Any suggestions on family-friendly things to do with kids?



Bring your crock pot  (but lock it in your suitcase when you go out) ...most of the kitchens at most of the timeshares are mini....better yet, take everyone to the cooking school and make your own meal there.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 20, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Bring your crock pot  (but lock it in your suitcase when you go out) ...most of the kitchens at most of the timeshares are mini....better yet, take everyone to the cooking school and make your own meal there.


Just two nights (one full day, with driving the day before and after) and no timeshare.  We want to enjoy the food there, so I doubt we would cook anyway.

This is on our drive home from Orlando, wrapping up a 6 week road trip.  We normally just drive two days from Orlando back to the Dallas area with an overnight in a hotel (somewhere much cheaper than New Orleans), but we wanted to spend a day in New Orleans so we added this on at the last minute.  (Thus no timeshares available.)


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't know how old your kids are.  If I only had one day, I'd stay away from the tourist trap stuff.  You could spend a day just walking the streets and looking for the next restaurant.  Seriously, there is live music everywhere.  If you'd like for them to gain an appreciation of jazz music, then take them to Preservation Hall.  The show is only about 45 minutes long.

If you'd like a decent self-guided walking tour, then I'd recommend this one... we really liked it and it would take a few hours.

https://www.strayboots.com/


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 20, 2013)

ace2000 said:


> I don't know how old your kids are.


They're 10, 7 and 3.

A friend suggested a swamp tour.  That could be fun, but we could do that in Orlando, too.

I'm thinking the zoo/aquarium/IMAX are all things they would enjoy.  Probably not as distinctly local as I'd like (they can do all of those things anywhere), but they're certainly options.

A hop on, hop off tour is always a good way to see a lot of stuff in a short period of time.


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 20, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> I'm thinking the zoo/aquarium/IMAX are all things they would enjoy.



The Insectarium is part of that multi-pass also.  Pretty good combo for that age group.

http://www.auduboninstitute.org/visit/tickets/audubon-experience-package


----------



## ronparise (Aug 20, 2013)

If you want local, just ride the St Charles Ave streetcar from one end to the other and enjoy the grand garden district mansions along the way. then ride the Canal st line and get off to walk through a cemetery.  Ride the New Orleans Algiers ferry across the Mississippi. I cant think of more local flavor than that


----------



## blakebr (Aug 20, 2013)

meatsss said:


> Thanks for all the advice.
> Don't know how well my wife would take me looking at girls flashing for beads with her next to me. I got smacked in the shoulder by her when we were walking on Lawai Beach a couple of weeks ago and two young "ladies" passed by wearing the smallest of bikinis. She accused me of not listening to what subject she was talking about. I told her I didn't know what thong, I mean thing, she was talking about!



Give her one Hand Grenade (a drink) and she won't care.  Give her two and she will be earning beads too. :ignore:  Besides, consider it "the cost of doing business."   After two Hand Grenades Jackie, my bride of 42 years, said, "I can't feel my feet!"   FYI the 2/3 of Bourbon Street closest to Canal Street are predominantly straight folks the 1/3 at the far end is predominantly gay.  IMHO the gay end is more fun.  You don't see as many beads, but you do get an education you won't find elsewhere. You have to have stories to tell when you get home!


----------



## chapjim (Aug 20, 2013)

For more local flavor, take the afternoon ride on the steamboat Natchez.  But, just ride.  Don't buy their lunch.  It's not very good.  Instead, go to Café Maspero on Decatur (cash only).


----------



## meatsss (Aug 20, 2013)

All great tips. Keep them coming. I'm preparing a journal of advice for when we visit.


----------



## Greg G (Aug 20, 2013)

Central Grocery  - For muffulettas. Love that olive salad on them. These are absolutely fantastic.

Mother’s -  For the Ferdie Po’ Boy.  Very good.  The bread pudding was great. 

Lake Lawn Metairie Cemetery  (at end of Canal st)-  This has the most lavish crypts and monuments I have ever seen.

Greg


----------



## blakebr (Aug 21, 2013)

meatsss said:


> All great tips. Keep them coming. I'm preparing a journal of advice for when we visit.



Sally's for pralines.
Farmer's Market for souvenirs.
Café Du Monde for Beignets and good but not great coffee.  A tradition.

All in the same area.


----------



## tx_ranger (Dec 4, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> This is on our drive home from Orlando, wrapping up a 6 week road trip.   (Thus no timeshares available.)



 6 week trip with 3 kids???
We really enjoyed Marti Gras muesum more than we thought we would. Went during week and they weren't too busy and could watch artists work on some floats and then just walk thru warehouse on our own after brief group tour. Camera a must!
Also "Free Walking Tours" was great if that might interest them or can handle 2 hour tour. With our teens we did 'Garden district & Cemetary' and "FQ ghost tour"- you only tip what you think it was worth, so they'll work hard to keep it fun & informative.
If first visit, riding the trolley thru Garden District and back to FQ is nice, Jackson's Square area a must too.
You also got some great advice already on food!!!


----------



## shagnut (Dec 4, 2013)

Magic1962 said:


> I also second going to see Big Al Carson and the Blues Masters.... I have been to NO four times now and every night I end up down at the "Funky Pirate" where Big Al performs.... he is Raunchy but very good... I have heard though that he has been sick so I do not know for sure if he IS performing now....  if he IS you can not miss him.... two of my favorite songs he does is "Nursery Rhymes and Take your drunken a** home"  he never repeats a song a night and expects lots of tips but is really really good.... Dave



When I went to NOLA I made sure I went to see Big AL.  Man, was he great!! I bought a couple of CD's .  A couple of tuggers joined us one night .  We were all going on a cruise out of NOLA  and I came in 4 days earlier to see the sights.   shaggy


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 5, 2013)

tx_ranger said:


> 6 week trip with 3 kids???


Yep.  Some might think we're crazy, but we all love to travel.  I think we've had four trips that were 3 weeks or longer this year.  (I lost count.)

On our day in New Orleans, we went to Café Du Monde for Beignets, Johnny's Po-Boys for lunch, and took a tour on the Natchez.  We also drove through the garden district and looked at the houses/architecture.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 5, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> We'll be spending a day (and two nights) in the French Quarter next month, on our drive home from our road trip.
> 
> Any suggestions on family-friendly things to do with kids?



Steamboat Natchez.  Skip the lunch.

Ooops!!  Should read to the bottom of the string before posting!


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 6, 2013)

We did skip the lunch on the Natchez, BTW.  I took our 3 year old in search of a bathroom not long after boarding, and ended up going through a door right at the back of the lunch area.  (And there was a bathroom in there!)  On the way out, I glanced at the selections, and they didn't look bad, but certainly not worth the extra charge.  (I'm not sure what would keep someone from just walking in and eating!)

I think our lunch at Johnny's Po-Boys was quite a bit more tasty and less expensive than lunch of the Natchez would have been.


----------



## BIGMAC1 (Dec 17, 2013)

To the good advice already posted,  I'd add the following. High end food: Bayona, for new American/new Creole, on  Dauphine; Galatoire's for Classic Creole,on Bourbon; August, for the highest rated resto in the city, in the CBD upriver from the Quarter.  For music, Tipitina's, in an iffy area uptown; Sunday eves, it has a fais-do-do, a Cajun hoedown.  Fun to watch the Cajun two step, but no seats; however they have cheap drinks and small cover. Take a cab.


----------



## KCL57 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Getting around NOLA*

Buy a bus pass - its good for the streetcar & the bus.  Don't get it stamped until you are actually going to use it.

Great value, and you get views of the city & folks!


----------



## lizap (Jan 4, 2014)

Ate at Cafe Reconcile (one of John Besh's ventures) today and it was very reasonable and good.  Employs impoverished youth and helps them get a good start. Only open weekday lunch.


----------



## meatsss (May 15, 2014)

Not too long before we leave. I have been looking up restaurants and jazz clubs. Some have been mentioned here before. We're staying at the Wyndham on St. Charles. Looks like we're centrally located. My wife didn't believe me when I told her about the cemetery tours. We aren't renting a car. Will use the bus and trolley. Is a cab the best way to get to the timeshare from the airport? 

We don't plan on doing much cooking. Too many lip smacking restaurants from what I can see. The problem will be getting enough sleep after touring all day and drinking and listening to jazz at night. 

Any other tips before we head off? And thanks for the previous posts.


----------

